
ITC Says it Will Look at Apple’s Patent Complaint Against HTC - davethenerd
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/itc_says_it_will_look_at_apples_patent_complaint_against_htc/
======
benologist
Ramping up your spam efforts on HN? It's not really worth the effort, sooner
or later a mod will notice the 4 or 5 MacObserver accounts that spam and
shitcan the entire domain which will ensure any submissions by legitimate
users won't have a chance.

